# Kilt recommendations?



## DrakkenWulf (Mar 25, 2021)

Anyone recommend a kilt maker IRL for a person (not suit)? I googled a couple but would rather  by recommendation.

not looking for traditional, don’t want to spend hundreds, just something to try and see if I like it.


----------

